# House wanted to rent -Coimbra



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Myself and my partner are moving from the Alentejo to Coimbra with our work in the next couple of months (sooner if the right accomodation is available).
We are looking for either a renovated house or ground floor apartment with garage...preferably 2 or more bedrooms...and most importantly with a good heating system please. We are both middle age professionals so just need a comfy and modern situation as a solid base ...preferably either on the outskirts or in a village like Lousa, Gois, or vila nova...with good transport links. Our budget is 300 to350 per month and we would ideally like a long term rental...perhaps 5 years.
Does this sound like a big ask or are there properties (ex pat perhaps) in that area that would fit our bill? Any feedback or info would be greatly appreciated 
Many thanks
Tao


----------

